# Introducing Snow



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to introduce Snow who I got on 6/11/15 :chili:I am so excited to be a Maltese mom!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi sweetie. I love pix with toys. Male or female? Either way looking happy and cute.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to SM Lisa and Snow.


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

wkomorow said:


> Hi sweetie. I love pix with toys. Male or female? Either way looking happy and cute.


Thanks Walter! Snow is a boy and he is 16 weeks old, I guess I should I put that in my original post. (Let me see if I can figure out how to edit...hmmm) He is a happy and energetic boy!


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

jane and addison said:


> Welcome to SM Lisa and Snow.


Thanks! I have learned so much on SM and I love how supportive this forum is!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is absolutely precious❤ A happy, fluffy puppy&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

elly said:


> He is absolutely precious❤ A happy, fluffy puppy&#55357;&#56845;


Thanks Cathy! He is a happy boy who loves to give kisses :chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Lisa and Snow! :welcome1:Welcome!
Snow is adorable. He looks soooo happy!:Cute Malt:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Welcome!*



Lisa-Maria said:


> Thanks Cathy! He is a happy boy who loves to give kisses :chili:


:Welcome 4:
Snow is so very cute! I love his puppy hair cut! I too have a little boy who loves giving kisses! Enjoy your new son!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So he is home. . . welcome little buddy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snow is so cute and so fluffy. Welcome to SM.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is gorgeous. Congrats and Welcome


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute!!!! I'm glad that he's home and now you can tell us about him!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hiw and welcome SO nice to meet you both. Snow is awfully cute. Love those puppy;s.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:what a happy little man:wub: he's just adorable :wub: Congratulations


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome...Snow is adorably fluffy and so cute!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snow is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello and welcome  Snow is really precious and so fluffy  :heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is a little *cutie pie*:wub:


----------



## Jeanie (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Lisa-Marie and Snow, and welcome. You'll find lots of help and friendly folks here. Snow sure is a cutie pie!

Jeanie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome home Snow! Your mommy is one of favorite show girls.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He's precious! Welcome to our forum  Do tell us more and post lots of pictures....pretty please?


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Hi Lisa and Snow! :welcome1:Welcome!
> Snow is adorable. He looks soooo happy!:Cute Malt:


 Thanks Joanne! Snow is a happy baby! 




LOVE_BABY said:


> :Welcome 4:
> Snow is so very cute! I love his puppy hair cut! I too have a little boy who loves giving kisses! Enjoy your new son!!


 Thanks Sandy! I am enjoying him and he is a handful! 





edelweiss said:


> So he is home. . . welcome little buddy!


 Thanks for the welcome Sandi!





pippersmom said:


> Snow is so cute and so fluffy. Welcome to SM.


 Thanks Kathy! His coat is very fluffy, I should have called him Cottonball.. lol 





mdbflorida said:


> He is gorgeous. Congrats and Welcome


 Thanks Mags! I love the puppy in your signature, so beautiful!




Furbabies mom said:


> Aww how cute!!!! I'm glad that he's home and now you can tell us about him!


 Thanks Deborah! He has been fun and a lot of work so far but I am completely in love!




glo77 said:


> Hiw and welcome SO nice to meet you both. Snow is awfully cute. Love those puppy;s.


Thanks for the welcome Glo! He is a cutie but I am very biased :wub:




Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:what a happy little man:wub: he's just adorable :wub: Congratulations


 Thanks Paula! I was/am so excited because I looked for a Maltese puppy for a long time. 




Pooh's mommy said:


> Welcome...Snow is adorably fluffy and so cute!


Thanks Cindy! I just thought of another name for him... Fluffball...lol 




sherry said:


> Snow is adorable! Congratulations!


 Thanks Sherry! 




Fee said:


> Hello and welcome  Snow is really precious and so fluffy  :heart:


 Thanks Arnela! He is a fluffy ball of fun!




lynda said:


> Congratulations, he is a little *cutie pie*:wub:


 Thanks Lynda! I LOVE your signature picture! Makes me want to have four babies but I need to survive one first.:happy:




Jeanie said:


> Hi Lisa-Marie and Snow, and welcome. You'll find lots of help and friendly folks here. Snow sure is a cutie pie!
> 
> Jeanie


 Thanks for the welcome Jeanie! I agree, the members on SM are wonderful!




revakb2 said:


> Welcome home Snow! Your mommy is one of favorite show girls.


 Thanks Reva! I didn't get to meet his mom but I have seen pictures of her! I do hope I get to meet her in the future. 




lydiatug said:


> He's precious! Welcome to our forum  Do tell us more and post lots of pictures....pretty please?


Thanks Lydia! He is so much fun!


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

I tried to respond to everyone that replied to my post, if I missed someone it wasn't intentional.

I also just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for the wonderful welcome Snow and I received. This is a wonderful group of people and I am happy that I am now a member!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Snow is adorable and oh so fluffy! Almost makes me miss having a puppy.


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Dominic said:


> Snow is adorable and oh so fluffy! Almost makes me miss having a puppy.


Thanks Beatriz! I grew up with dogs all my life but this is the first puppy I am raising on my own. I must say it is a lot of fun but a lot of work!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Lisa-Maria said:


> Thanks Beatriz! I grew up with dogs all my life but this is the first puppy I am raising on my own. I must say it is a lot of fun but a lot of work!



And it might be addicting.  somehow we are easy to forget puppyhood then go for another dog.


----------

